# Weanlings...



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

You weaned him at 4mo?(not an accusation). I thought it was better to wean at 6 to 8mo...?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Taz is magnificent!!! Can't wait to see the others!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Subscribed. I love seein the babies!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's Rumour. She's 5 1/2 months now! The time sure does fly by!


This was when she was 4 months: 




























And 5 months. I need to get some better pics of her...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I prefer to wait until after 6 months but he had pretty much weaned himself anyway. Mom was dry, not to mention that owner wanted rid of him.

Rumour is growing up to be a very pretty girl.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you  your little, or should I say big, guy is gonna be quite a looker too!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Ooh I gotta get some pictures of the guy at our barn...


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's some pics of Rumour from today. She's almost 6 months. I haven't measured her, but I am 5'5. She's just gone through a growth spurt.





























Oh, and here are some of the other weanlings at the barn. All AQHA fillies.

April:









Gypsy:









Flicka:









Bambi:


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Taz and Rumor are so cute  Everyone it probably sick of seeing Joe, but here he is anyways. I need to get some updated pics of him, hes gone from being all legs to looking like a little tank!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Aww..I love seeing more of Taz, Joe and Rumour. Like mentioned above, I'm sure everyone is tired of seeing my babies, but I'll post 'em anyway. I've included the latest good photos and the most recent (bad) cell photos of the kids.

Pandora









recent cell of Pandora








Chase









recent cell of Chase: (look how black his face is getting)









and Ms Calamity









Recent cell of Calamity









This is my BIL's TB weanling that was born on the farm. She'll go down to Arizona and be raced I believe.










And this is Chase, Calamity and the TB filly together. (Pandora is still in quarantine.)


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Comanche

TWH colt born April 15, 2010


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

This is the little showkayce baby, he doesn't have a name yet :/
It's either going to be DreamsComeTrue, or I Am Showkayce.
Here he is with his "mother" Gypsy, who has absolutely adopted him. Lol. He's a friendly little sucker so it was hard to get good shots ;P


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here are some of my girl Araya, she just turned 6 months on the 13th. She's a QH.










Confo 9/25/10 5 months









Us girls


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's Ava, 5 month old QH filly, she was weaned at 4 months old.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

He is Zorro... Probably 5 months old, not sure about his age. He was a rescue, now he is adopted.


----------



## taylorswift13 (Oct 18, 2010)

AWE!!!!!!!!!!!! They're so cute!


----------



## thoroughbredgirl8949 (Sep 1, 2010)

This is my new weanling thoroughbred filly  I don't know what to name her! HELP!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

thoroughbredgirl8949 said:


> This is my new weanling thoroughbred filly  I don't know what to name her! HELP!


She's a lovely color!! What kind of names do you like?


----------



## thoroughbredgirl8949 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you! She is getting her winter fuzz so she looks a little funny! I am open to any names lol. I like the names quinn and pepper but im not sure yet!


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

I always liked Shasta or Echo for bay mares


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Lol crazy shedding patterns


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

had to post a couple of Zairrayah and her buddy Mazeigh  IDK how old she is...her prev.owners weren't sure when she was born,but she is about 5 months i think.


----------



## ColtHearted (Oct 4, 2010)

Casanova, born 4/6/10, registered paint colt. I love my boy! 

Day he was born, with his momma









What the other side of him looks like. 









Last week-


















Today!


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> Aww..I love seeing more of Taz, Joe and Rumour. Like mentioned above, I'm sure everyone is tired of seeing my babies, but I'll post 'em anyway. I've included the latest good photos and the most recent (bad) cell photos of the kids.
> 
> Pandora
> 
> ...


 Ms Calamity has the sweetest little face! She is super cute!


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Bobby*

Here is my boyfriends 5 month old Section A colt. Bobby










And my 5ish month old Gypsy Filly. Annie


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, they wont be weaned until december(mostly because I am 700 miles away from them right now with my BIL taking care of them) but here are the 5 month olds.







New born Poe








A couple weeks old








Picture BIL sent via phone(The little Medicine Cap next to him is Abby, exactly 3 days younger)








AHHHHH! I NEED to remove those burs! I am going to pull whats left of my hair out!

Arapaho's dam(Josie) Is Sonny Dee Bar bred. And Abby's dam(Fancy) is Poco Bueno and Doc Bar.


----------

